# Botswana hunt



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice! Very nice indeed!:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation Corne, very fine impalas and warthog.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on some fine animals!


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Cheers!:cocktail:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Very nice. Congrats on a successful hunt. 

I am going to South Africa in July. How long were the warthogs tusks? How tall were the impalas? I'm guessing 8" inches on the warthog and 20-22 inches on the impalas. I am just trying to get an idea of what to look for when I get there. 

Again, congrats!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats,

Sounds like you guys had a great time.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

zx190 said:


> Very nice. Congrats on a successful hunt.
> 
> I am going to South Africa in July. How long were the warthogs tusks? How tall were the impalas? I'm guessing 8" inches on the warthog and 20-22 inches on the impalas. I am just trying to get an idea of what to look for when I get there.
> 
> Again, congrats!


The younger of the two impalas (the one on the right) measured about 22 1/2" whilst the other was a bit less since his horns were worn due to him being a fighter, his carcass was full of bruises. And yes, you're spot on on the warthog. Good luck on your upcoming hunt.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Boo-Yah.....very nice!


----------

